# DNA Results back



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So bay's or buckskins from your mares


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Actually, a horse that tests as E/e will be a heterozygous BLACK based horse. In order to be a red base, he would have needed to test as e/e.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I didn't catch that in the original post, oops. Just read the test results and didn't read the description, I'm lazy like that.


----------



## Rt8618 (Nov 11, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Actually, a horse that tests as E/e will be a heterozygous BLACK based horse. In order to be a red base, he would have needed to test as e/e.


Double checking the VGL report it is e/e unsure why when I copied and pasted it capitalized the first E


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You should post a picture of him


----------



## Rt8618 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm always willing to share a picture of my handsome boy : )


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh that beauty.... 

When are the babies due?


----------



## Rt8618 (Nov 11, 2013)

They aren't due until September. The anticipation is killing me though.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Rt8618 said:


> I'm always willing to share a picture of my handsome boy : )



Oh my, NOT what I was expecting! He's cute!! How tall? I am going with pinto or paint cross though. Doesn't look like an APHA horse to me lol. (That's what I thought of when you said paint)

Yes bay or buckskin, though you would have potential for a chestnut too maybe. Hopefully you get some white too


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Rt8618 said:


> They aren't due until September. The anticipation is killing me though.


My first one is due in March, waiting is KILLING me and I am a lot closer than you.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I have seen your stud adds on c-list here in az. If my mare was breeding quality (and the right breed) I would have booked a breeding . Beautiful horse!


----------



## Rt8618 (Nov 11, 2013)

He is a Spotted Draft. Typically when I say spotted people the think spots like Appaloosa.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well paint is a "spotted QH" since it's a breed. I would just say pinto draft. Though I am familiar (somewhat) with Spotted Drafts. He is soo pretty


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Rt8618 said:


> Double checking the VGL report it is e/e unsure why when I copied and pasted it capitalized the first E


 LOL, no worries. Re-reading what I posted, I really didn't mean to sound that snooty. Just goes to show that intent is hard to put into the written word. :wink:

I bet the program they have running here on the forum to "help" with grammar took it upon itself to capitalize the first e because it was the start of a new sentence/paragraph.


----------



## Rt8618 (Nov 11, 2013)

FGRanch said:


> My first one is due in March, waiting is KILLING me and I am a lot closer than you.


I can't wait to see pictures. This spring is going to kill me seeing everyone foals and then having to wait so long for mine.


----------



## Rt8618 (Nov 11, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> I have seen your stud adds on c-list here in az. If my mare was breeding quality (and the right breed) I would have booked a breeding . Beautiful horse!



The internet is a small world! lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Rt8618 said:


> I can't wait to see pictures. This spring is going to kill me seeing everyone foals and then having to wait so long for mine.


I know. I have already know of one baby that was born yesterday, very jealous.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The forum capitalises the first letter of each line. It's really fun when you are posting DNA reports lol.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Unless the mares are homozygous for black, chestnut foals are also a possibility. 

He is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

